Which tools are you using for effective remote meetings? - lluis_m_ventura
======
cborenstein
For remote meetings, having a process for writing down and sharing meeting
notes is especially important.

As compared to in-person meetings, it's easier for someone to miss a key point
and not be caught up on it.

When considering tooling, I'd recommend looking at ways to:

1\. Enable live access to the shared notes _during_ the meeting. This gives
teammates the chance to clarify things that may have been misunderstood right
away.

2\. Make notes easy to find after the meeting - whether it's 2 days or 2
months later.

3\. Highlight and keep track of the action items that result from the meeting.

We created [https://bytebase.io](https://bytebase.io) for low-friction team
notes. It's currently in closed beta - ping me for access.

------
lluis_m_ventura
I will start:

\- Zoom - GChats - For video conf and sharing screen (zoom.us)

\- Comeet.me - Agendas / Meeting Next-steps (synch&track) / Meeting feedback
(www.comeet.me)

\- GDocs-Slides - Pre-reading Presentations/Memos (gsuite.google.com)

